
Show HN: View DWG files and convert them - chromaton
https://www.viewdwg.com
======
chromaton
I made an easy and free way to view and convert DWG and DXF CAD files. No
download necessary.

------
rurban
Which DWG library does it use?

~~~
chromaton
qcad

~~~
rurban
qcad initially wrote libredwg, but apparently uses now the non-distributable
Open Design Alliance library. Wonder what happened there.

There's also a pretty complete libdxfrw as GPLv2.

I just took over the stalled libredwg and will finish support for the missing
bits. If licensing permits. I signed with the FSF, but I'm not so sure about
the contributed patches.

